# Hi Rez Audio



## famoej (Jan 27, 2014)

It is true that the audio highway never ends. There might be turnoffs along the way, but we all seem to find ourselves on the road again.

My system has evolved over the past 30 odd years, and I can say that at times, I have had better sounding systems than I have not. It's simply because I am willing to try new things. I am at one of these off ramps now and am turning to this community for advise.

My current setup consists of a Halo C2/Muse 160 main amp- mac mini converted to spdif- The rest is not important to this post.

I considered getting a 5 channel amp- ditch the muse and other amps to trim things down- I love the Muse so why bother.

I then said- Ditch the C2 and pick up something like a Bryston sp2- heard that it has noisy switches- still tons of choices out there.

Then I considered something like Wyred4sound MPre with bypass to make a simpler two channel and use the C2 for movies

Maybe a DAC with preamp features.

I would like to take advantage of hi-rez which would require HDMI- 
I am also loving Spotify and will upgrade to premium for better fidelity

Not certain what the mac mini is capable of. What are my limitation and what can I do to increase it's functionality.

I also own a SACD player, but only about 15 discs so it's not that important to me any more- might just sell it.

So... I want great 2 channel audio while still being able to have a 5.1 system- I do not listen to multi channel audio.

Let the games begin!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi famoej, welcome to HTS.
It took a couple readings, but I think I've figured out what you are asking.
When referring to "Hi-rez", you mean, specifically, video, not audio. (yes?)
But you want pristine 2 ch audio, with 5ch (movie) capability. Sort of a 2+3 system, yes?
Well, if I'm on the right track, I too have a similar desire/system. But not necessarily the same view of what might constitute "high end" or other subjective attributes, so....YMMV.
So here goes anyway:
Get a (suitable to your eyes) top or near top of the line HTR. That takes care of the HDMI (video) and other input capability. It also takes care of the +3 channels of amplification and LF management and DSP level EQ and DAC and....
Feed the "main" (L&R Front) preouts to your Muse.
Maybe an Arcam or a....?

cheers,

AJ


----------



## famoej (Jan 27, 2014)

thx AJ,

I guess I was not clear- sory-

My goal is to create a better sonic experience using my mac mini- this is for 2 channel music. The Halo C2 is fine for movies, but I want a more direct and simplified setup for 2 channel.

So maybe a dac/pre with bypass

Does that make sense.

I would also like to know how to get the most out of the mac mini


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Benchmark DAC1, the plain version, non USB, as your mac has a digital output (from the phono jack), you can connect it to the toslink input of the DAC and nice have a jitter free system.

Another option is the Music Fidelity M1DAC and save a few hundred over the Benchmark.

Cambridge DacMagic is a less expensive yet still excellent option too.


----------



## famoej (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't recall any of these having a HT bypass. I currently convert the usb to spdif thru a king rex converter.
I was thinking of the Wyred4sound MPre.

As is the case many times- I am buying blind from reviews and posts


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

famoej said:


> thx AJ,
> 
> I guess I was not clear- sory-
> My goal is to create a better sonic experience using my mac mini- this is for 2 channel music. The Halo C2 is fine for movies, but I want a more direct and simplified setup for 2 channel.
> ...


Understand wanting hi quality 2 ch. I do too.
But you also said:


> I would like to take advantage of hi-rez which would require HDMI


How would a 2ch dac/pre do that (HDMI is mch)? Or the Halo? HDMI via?


----------

